# Happy Birthday Kaoru!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I hope you have a great birthday Kaoru!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Kaoru!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Thanks very much guys! Appreciate it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy BIRTHDAY mi amor!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kaoru!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Kao, and many more!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy birthday to ya!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Kaoru! I hope you enjoyed a great day!! *


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday, Kaoru!


----------

